# Glorious E9 Retro Rendering Is the Car BMW Needs to Build Now



## bmwmate (Oct 29, 2020)

No way I would ever buy this soapbox, seriously.


----------



## Dr Hoo (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, please! And make mine electric.


----------

